# Volhard Puppy aptitude test



## jamie wilson (Jan 10, 2011)

I am very interested if any one has used Volhard Puppy aptitude test and what they found the good and the bad, what is the best testing scores for breed quality working dogs to protection or police work.
They give you test numbers but don't really say whats best for what.

Thanks Jamie


----------

